# The Witcher: Das Drehbuch zu Season 3 ist bereits in Arbeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Das Drehbuch zu Season 3 ist bereits in Arbeit*

					Die zweite Staffel der Netflix-Serie von The Witcher ist gerade erst an den Start gegangen, aber die Macher haben bereits konkrete Pläne für die nächste Season. Offiziellen Berichten zufolge steht schon das Drehbuch für die neuen Folgen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Das Drehbuch zu Season 3 ist bereits in Arbeit*


----------



## elmobank (19. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe gerade die 2.Staffel durch gesehen und muss sagen, dass die wieder sehr gut war.
Freue mich auf weitere Fortsetzungen und auch die Vorgeschichte von "The Witcher: Blood Origin".

Ist und bleibt weiterhin spannend in der Serie.


----------



## doedelmeister (19. Dezember 2021)

Hab die ersten 2 Folgen der neuen Staffel gesehen und versteh das Gejammer auch nicht. Ist ne gut gemachte Serie mit guten Schauspielern. Die erste Staffel war von den Zeitsprüngen etwas wild, aber das haben sie bisher jetzt besser gemacht.


----------



## latinoramon (19. Dezember 2021)

Absolut geile Serie. die Staffel 2 besser als die erste. Freue mich sehr auf die dritte Staffel.


----------



## Korben06 (19. Dezember 2021)

Gut gut... hatte die 2. Staffel am Freitag schon durch. Inzwischen "hasse" ich das Netflix alle Folgen an einem Tag released. Hab nicht genug Selbstdisziplin um die Staffel zu "strecken" 
Ich muss sagen insgesamt fand ich die erste Staffel etwas besser, auch wenn mich die Zeitsprünge beim ersten Sehen etwas irritiert haben. Aber die Zweite ist auf jedenfall auch sehr gut und wenn es auf dem Niveau weitergeht: top!
Spoiler: Ciri hat Augenbrauen!


----------



## Rollora (20. Dezember 2021)

Korben06 schrieb:


> Gut gut... hatte die 2. Staffel am Freitag schon durch. Inzwischen "hasse" ich das Netflix alle Folgen an einem Tag released. Hab nicht genug Selbstdisziplin um die Staffel zu "strecken"
> Ich muss sagen insgesamt fand ich die erste Staffel etwas besser, auch wenn mich die Zeitsprünge beim ersten Sehen etwas irritiert haben. Aber die Zweite ist auf jedenfall auch sehr gut und wenn es auf dem Niveau weitergeht: top!
> Spoiler: Ciri hat Augenbrauen!


Kaufst du Spiele auch gleich bei Release?
Werds mir im März mal ansehen, vorher ist wohl keine Zeit


----------



## Rizzard (20. Dezember 2021)

Hab am Wochenende auch die zweite Staffel durchgeschaut. Hat mir richtig gut gefallen, kam garnicht davon weg.

Dammit, wieso ist die Next Gen Version von TW3 noch nicht draußen. Immer wenn ich die Witcher Serie sehe krieg ich derbe Bock auf das Spiel.^^


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Dezember 2021)

Wir sind noch nicht ganz durch mit Staffel 2.. ich teils mir zumindest etwas ein.  Aber bisher finde ich Staffel 2 besser als die 1.


----------



## Stormado (20. Dezember 2021)

Habe gestern angefangen die 1. Staffel nochmals anzusehen und die ersten drei Folgen durch. Das hilft mir vor allem um nochmals an "alle" Informationen zu kommen. Außerdem komme ich jetzt mit den Zeitsprüngen deutlich besser zurecht als beim ersten Ansehen. Vieles verstehe ich dann sogar besser bzw. fällt mir dann erst auf.

Ich denke, dass ich dann am 25. oder 26. mit der 2. Staffel anfangen werde. Freue mich schon riesig darauf!


----------



## AzRa-eL (20. Dezember 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Dammit, wieso ist die Next Gen Version von TW3 noch nicht draußen. Immer wenn ich die Witcher Serie sehe krieg ich derbe Bock auf das Spiel.^^


Genau so ging es mir nach der 1. Staffel. TW3 runtergeladen und nach 10 min wieder runter von der Platte. Ich hab's definitiv zu oft durchgespielt. Staffel 2 hebe ich mir für den Urlaub ab Freitag auf - aber liest sich hier schon mal super, freu mich richtig drauf. Wer weiß, vielleicht versuch ich doch noch einen Durchgang TW3 danach


----------



## Schori (20. Dezember 2021)

Wie erst in Arbeit? Ich dachte die drehen schon!
Bisher gefällt mir die Serie ganz gut, auch wenn sie von den Büchern etwas abweicht aber nicht unbedingt zum schlechteren.


----------



## Korben06 (20. Dezember 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Kaufst du Spiele auch gleich bei Release?


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## Krolgosh (20. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht versuch ich doch noch einen Durchgang TW3 danach


Hab ich erst hinter mir.. und jetzt nachdem ich die Serie schau hätte ich gleich wieder Bock drauf. Aber da würds mir dann definitiv so wie dir gehen.. installiert, rein ins Spiel und dann doch wieder von der Platte schmeißen.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Dezember 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Genau so ging es mir nach der 1. Staffel. TW3 runtergeladen und nach 10 min wieder runter von der Platte. Ich hab's definitiv zu oft durchgespielt. Staffel 2 hebe ich mir für den Urlaub ab Freitag auf - aber liest sich hier schon mal super, freu mich richtig drauf. Wer weiß, vielleicht versuch ich doch noch einen Durchgang TW3 danach


Ja war bei mir allerdings auch so. Hab so gegen September nochmal Staffel 1 zur Auffrischung angeschaut, voll Bock auf TW3 bekommen, installiert, ca 3-4h Blood&Wine von damals weiter gespielt, und dann wieder deinstalliert.^^

Mit dem Next Gen Patch will ich dann aber nochmal einen frischen Versuch starten und ganz von vorne beginnen. Notfalls vielleicht nur um die Hauptstory nochmal zu spielen.


----------



## MarcHammel (21. Dezember 2021)

Hab die Bücher bisher nicht gelesen, aber es gibt ja das Internet und inspiriert durch die Spiele habe ich mich über etliche Figuren in der Geschichte informiert. Klar ist, dass sich die Macher scheinbar einiges an Freiheiten raus nehmen. Das geht so weit, dass 


Spoiler



Eskel z.B. einfach mal innerhalb ein, zwei Folgen verheizt wird und stirbt. Fand ich nicht so geil.



Ciri find ich ganz sympathisch und die Beziehung zwischen ihr und Geralt ist echt gut gemacht. Was das angeht, bin ich doch sehr gespannt auf die Fortsetzung der Serie. Manche Dialoge und dieses "Neusprech" in der dt. Synchro sind mir allerdings zuwider. Fühlt sich nicht richtig an.


----------



## Rollora (21. Dezember 2021)

Korben06 schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


Das ist eben meine Frage, ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht.


----------



## Korben06 (22. Dezember 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das ist eben meine Frage, ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht.


Nein, kein Zusammenhang.


----------



## Rollora (22. Dezember 2021)

Korben06 schrieb:


> Nein, kein Zusammenhang.


Also wird nicht gleich zu Beginn gekauft bei manchen Spielen?


----------



## Rollora (24. Dezember 2021)

Korben06 schrieb:


> Nein, kein Zusammenhang.


also?


----------

